
21 Bitcoin Community Holds First Hackathon; Develops Bounty Project Git Money - desantis
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/bitcoin-community-holds-first-hackathon-develops-bounty-project-git-money-1453152761
======
pkrasam
One of the best global hackathons I've been for a while --- best minds and
cool people came together

